# Is UD NiCrome80 wire crap?



## KingSize (22/7/16)

Hey all

Just a quick little rant and question here - I bought Ni80 a while back from VapeClub - was great! So when it was finished I bought a roll of UD 26ga Ni80. With every coil I've made with this stuff it gets a burnt kind of taste after 2 days of vaping! The wick is always fine and not burnt when I check - but the coils have a very slight build up on them already. Usually this would only happen after about a weeks worth of vaping.

To top it off a mate of mine is experiencing the same thing also with a roll of UD wire but 24ga, bought around the same time but from different vendors.

Has anyone else experienced something like this with UD's Ni80 wire?

Vape on


----------



## EZBlend (22/7/16)

Hey I had similar experience with UD Kanthel wire a while back. Since then ive stuck to Geekvape Ni80 24ga and SS316l 26ga, much better and my coils last like 2 - 3 weeks depending on liquid. I also noticed since i started DIY my coils last an extra week, mostly cause i prefer not to add addictive's to my mix. Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

I haven't tried too many different types of wire
Generally stick to Vapowire (from VapeCartel) for Kanthal

I got some NI80 wire from VapeKing - 26g and 28g - and it has been working fine for me. Not sure what the brand is though. Can't recall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/16)

KingSize said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just a quick little rant and question here - I bought Ni80 a while back from VapeClub - was great! So when it was finished I bought a roll of UD 26ga Ni80. With every coil I've made with this stuff it gets a burnt kind of taste after 2 days of vaping! The wick is always fine and not burnt when I check - but the coils have a very slight build up on them already. Usually this would only happen after about a weeks worth of vaping.
> 
> ...


Bought a spool of UD nichrome 24g last week. Made one set of coils with it. 

Got a funny taste from the start. Coils degraded pretty quick as well. Wasn't happy at all....

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Silver said:


> I haven't tried too many different types of wire
> Generally stick to Vapowire (from VapeCartel) for Kanthal
> 
> I got some NI80 wire from VapeKing - 26g and 28g - and it has been working fine for me. Not sure what the brand is though. Can't recall.




Can confirm the NI80 wire I referred to above is GeekVape. So far it's performing fine for me


----------



## Viper_SA (23/7/16)

I recently switched to UD Ni80, and my whole stash of kanthal and SS consists of UD spools. I'm quite happy with the brand.


----------

